# news article claiming he can cancel your current cell plan and switch you to $48 plan



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

What do you guys think about this article? 

This guy claims he can jimmy some stuff around and get you a $48 plan which cancels your current plan. (maybe the plans not on a contract? - doesn't specify) Is this even possible?

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/tops...-plans/ar-BBwwEeM?li=AAgh0dA&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's the excerpt specifically:

"You can do it all within a day," claims Walker, about obtaining the $48 deal with Koodo, a discount brand owned by Telus. 

This is how it typically works: he has a customer — say in Toronto — keep her current cellular deal and also sign up for the $90 Koodo plan offered in Ontario.

Then, on Koodo's website, Walker requests for the customer a Manitoba or Saskatchewan phone number. He says that qualifies the person for the lower $48 price for the same plan offered only in the Prairie provinces. 

Walker then makes a request for Koodo to port or transfer the customer's Toronto phone number from the person's original phone plan. That process cancels the customer's initial cellular deal.

So, according to Walker, the person winds up keeping her original Toronto phone number, but now it's attached to a $48- a-month Koodo plan that should actually cost $90 a month — savings of $504 a year. 

Walker says the process is so simple, people can do it themselves on Koodo's website. But he claims many customers still choose to pay him to do the job....

Another Toronto-based dealer, whom we'll call John, claims that the business of connecting people with the $48 Koodo deal has become so lucrative for him that he's considering quitting his day job.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I've heard that this is possible. However, you take the risk of Koodo clamping down on it and losing your sweet deal - it's not a sure thing forever.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Spudd said:


> Yes, I've heard that this is possible. However, you take the risk of Koodo clamping down on it and losing your sweet deal - it's not a sure thing forever.


But while it lasts?


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

familyman said:


> But while it lasts?


It may not last long because this was on CBC in Ottawa about a month ago. You may want to look into Chatr or a few of the fighting brands as I noticed that they had a $40 unlimited offer.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Apparently they knew about it for over a year, but like the article said, they don't care too much because even though they're getting less profit for the plan, they're getting new customers this way. 

But I'm wondering, does anybody know if you can use this method to effectively cancel your plan which is on a contract??


----------



## Market Lost (Jul 27, 2016)

familyman said:


> Apparently they knew about it for over a year, but like the article said, they don't care too much because even though they're getting less profit for the plan, they're getting new customers this way.
> 
> But I'm wondering, does anybody know if you can use this method to effectively cancel your plan which is on a contract??


You can always cancel your contract, it's just how much you have to pay. This shouldn't be too much as the maximum is 2 years, and if it's like mine it's less than $10/ month.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Market Lost said:


> You can always cancel your contract, it's just how much you have to pay. This shouldn't be too much as the maximum is 2 years, and if it's like mine it's less than $10/ month.


I have about 1.5 years left and I'm paying $180/month for 2 phones. I'm with rogers and apparently there is a FlexTab thing where you just pay off the balance of the phones. You got me thinking...maybe I should do this and switch to PC Mobile or something that will help me save $80/month. Over time, it would still be cheaper than paying $80/month extra for 18 more months.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Spudd said:


> Yes, I've heard that this is possible. However, you take the risk of Koodo clamping down on it and losing your sweet deal - it's not a sure thing forever.


i dont believe that they can do that once the contract is made. a customer can genuinely argue that he was in SK/MB when they got a contract but due to unforeseen circumstances, they now moved.

i know this is untrue for most people getting this deal, but still Koodo has to prove it. also, it would be a lot of -ve publicity for them if they start cancelling contracts mid-way.

i think Koodo knows about it and is doing nothing to prevent it. its better to have these customers pay $48 rather than keep only a third of them (since there are 3 players) to pay $90. they are making more money by stealing Rogers and Bell customers. Telcos hardly have any variable costs, so its not costing them much to have more customers.

if anyone, then Rogers and Bell should be upset about this.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

amitdi said:


> i dont believe that they can do that once the contract is made. a customer can genuinely argue that he was in SK/MB when they got a contract but due to unforeseen circumstances, they now moved.
> 
> i know this is untrue for most people getting this deal, but still Koodo has to prove it. also, it would be a lot of -ve publicity for them if they start cancelling contracts mid-way.
> 
> ...


That makes sense and I agree that Koodo doesn't care. I guess for them it's like getting a ton more Saskatchewan customers  I guess I'll have to calculate how much it costs to cancel the contract vs how much I'd save by having a cheaper plan...


----------



## Tonyromo (Jun 4, 2012)

I have this plan (moved my entire family to it) and it's dead easy to do yourself. Absolutely no need to pay anyone to do it, even for the technically challenged. Step by step instructions are on Howard Forums. I am a new poster here so I can't yet post a link.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I did it myself as well. 

Here is the link.
http://www.howardforums.com/showthr...o-get-the-48-Manitoba-plan-anywhere-in-Canada


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Now do you see why I'm upset that we lost MTS as a separate carrier in Manitoba? (BCE bought MTS recently). This is the kind of competition that brings prices down.

Also, MTS offered excellent cell reception throughout rural Manitoba. This really was a strong competitor in the region and you can see the effect ... better pricing in Manitoba.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I got this plan myself years ago while in Winnipeg. It would be just as easy to do from anywhere, as Koodo's self serve website lets you do everything yourself (things that you normally need to call or see a rep for)

I'm very happy with this plan (currently at 4.8 of 5GB halfway through the billing cycle and I've used the $10 GB on several occasions) and I'm disheartened to see another provincial telco bite the dust.

Get it while it lasts. On another note Straight Talk Wireless (Walmart) has amazing prepaid sim cards for the US (5GB $45USD and 10GB $55USD)


----------

